# ALIGNING YOUR WIRE WHEELS



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

*ALIGNING YOUR FRONT WHEELS IS EASY WITH EXTENDED UPPERS.IT'S A TWO PERSON JOB BUT IT HAS ALWAYS WORKS FOR MY STREET HOPPER AND I DRIVE MY CAR EVERYWHERE.GET A PIECE OF STRING YOU CAN PULL TIGHT UP AGAINST YOUR FRONT AND BACK WHEEL AND TIRE.ONCE YOU DO THIS YOU CAN THEN SEE THE GAP OFF THE LIP OF YOUR WIRE WHEEL WHILE LOOKING DOWN TO PIECE OF STRING.THEN YOU HAVE TO ADJUST YOUR TIE-ROD END SO THAT BOTH FRONT AND BACK RIM LIPS ARE TOUCHING THE STRING TO SAVE YOUR TIRES FROM GETTING CHEWED UP.THIS SOUNDS SUPER GHETTO BUT IT SERIOUSLY WORKS,AND YOU AREN'T GOING TO FIND A WHEEL SHOP TO ALIGN YOUR RIDE.*


----------



## L1ncr1d3r (Oct 30, 2010)

Its not the the extended uppers that I got the bmh extenders for my 99 town car its not the weight that does it


----------



## bounce13 (Jan 2, 2006)

i have done this for years and always had people talking shit but it works :biggrin:


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

My good budies dad showed us that trick a few years ago. :thumbsup:


----------



## L1ncr1d3r (Oct 30, 2010)

This guy I work with just told me to try this today I took the extenders off and was just gonna sell the 13 I got cause I thouhgt the car was too heavy for them so it could just that the toe is off


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

need to try this


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bounce13_@May 1 2011, 10:37 PM~20462462
> *i have done this for years and always had people talking shit but it works :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG BOPPER_@May 1 2011, 09:02 PM~20462825
> *x2
> *



After chromming my tie-rods, they needed to be re-adjusted.

I did this too and my tires are cool and no squeeling. It works.


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@May 1 2011, 08:45 PM~20461898
> *ALIGNING YOUR FRONT WHEELS IS EASY WITH EXTENDED UPPERS.IT'S A TWO PERSON JOB BUT IT HAS ALWAYS WORKS FOR MY STREET HOPPER AND I DRIVE MY CAR EVERYWHERE.GET A PIECE OF STRING YOU CAN PULL TIGHT UP AGAINST YOUR FRONT AND BACK WHEEL AND TIRE.ONCE YOU DO THIS YOU CAN THEN SEE THE GAP OFF THE LIP OF YOUR WIRE WHEEL WHILE LOOKING DOWN TO PIECE OF STRING.THEN YOU HAVE TO ADJUST YOUR TIE-ROD END SO THAT BOTH FRONT AND BACK RIM LIPS ARE TOUCHING THE STRING TO SAVE YOUR TIRES FROM GETTING CHEWED UP.THIS SOUNDS SUPER GHETTO BUT IT SERIOUSLY WORKS,AND YOU AREN'T GOING TO FIND A WHEEL SHOP TO ALIGN YOUR RIDE.
> 
> 
> ...


are you doing this with the nose locked all the way up


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@May 2 2011, 12:29 AM~20463159
> *are you doing this with the nose locked all the way up
> *




ON MY CAR I DO THIS DUMPED,BECAUSE IT'S MY NORMAL RIDE HEIGHT HAVING A STREET HOPPER.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

i did this after juicing my ride and new chrome steering. Never knew of anyone doing it but i thought Id try it cuz it sounded like a good idea, but ghetto. It drove straight, but my wheel isnt straight, so the tie rods would need adjusted so the steering wheel is straight while the rims are straight. It is real ghetto but shops want 50$ plus to do an alignment that shits a rip off. Same with bushing installs, i use sockets and hammers and other shit to just do it myself and save lol.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@May 1 2011, 11:03 PM~20463957
> *i did this after juicing my ride and new chrome steering.  Never knew of anyone doing it but i thought Id try it cuz it sounded like a good idea, but ghetto.  It drove straight, but my wheel isnt straight, so the tie rods would need adjusted so the steering wheel is straight while the rims are straight.  It is real ghetto but shops want 50$ plus to do an alignment that shits a rip off.  Same with bushing installs, i use sockets and hammers and other shit to just do it myself and save lol.
> *



You got to center you sterring first then go from there. We all know that with hydros our sterring - alinement is thrown off , but this a good ( cheep ) way to at least save a tires a bit.

I had got my info off of YouTube. :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

GOOD METHOD  WORKS EVERYTIME & EVEN ON FACTORY OEM STUFF :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 70295 (Feb 24, 2011)

what tie rod end did you adjust...inner or outer?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sebas65impalass_@May 2 2011, 09:16 AM~20465148
> *what tie rod end did you adjust...inner or outer?
> *


just stick a screwdriver in the sleeve and turn it


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

The width between the front tires varies with ride height. I use a tape measure and the tire treads to set toe.


----------



## 70295 (Feb 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@May 2 2011, 09:48 AM~20465299
> *just stick a screwdriver in the sleeve and turn it
> *


thanks bro... it worked :thumbsup:


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah,it does sound ghetto but it does work,i can co-sign this one.I've been doing it this way even on my lifted trucks for well over 10 years,n its never scientifically perfect but damn close.... :thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

TTT FOR SOME SHIT THAT REALLY WORKS. :biggrin: JUST TRYIN TO HELP OUT RIDERS IN THE STREETS


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bart (Jan 18, 2009)

wish you would have posted this last week :banghead: ,, shit but thanks. now my question is do i do this with the car laid? i usually drive with the front half way lifted, is this how i should have it when adjusting the tie rods? thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Worked on mine!

THANX DANA!!!


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

tis should b pinned alot of post are about this im gonna try it..still tryin to visualize the gap part.if i put string on front rim wont ir just lay flush what am i missin here???..


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> tis should b pinned alot of post are about this im gonna try it..still tryin to visualize the gap part.if i put string on front rim wont ir just lay flush what am i missin here???..


this method wont work if your running spacer in the front of a big body....if you dont have spacers it works perfectly...been doing this for years...


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

i guess i better figure it out than ..like everything else w lowriding


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

just did this Saturday.Worked really good!Also I do have spacers in front, and car still drives straight.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

also just tied a piece of string to the fender, and went around the car one time.Then tied it up, didn't need no one to hold the string.Yes I took pics


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

this method was printed in low rider mag a long time ago.


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

kool man.


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

can this be done with stock suspensions as well? Redid my suspension, and suprisingly enough it drives pretty straight, but I'm a perfectionest when it comes to safety


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

ars!n said:


> can this be done with stock suspensions as well? Redid my suspension, and suprisingly enough it drives pretty straight, but I'm a perfectionest when it comes to safety


Yeah, you can use the string method to set toe on a stock suspension but if you want it perfect with no abnormal tire wear for sure, might as well have an alignment done. The string method will get you close but no way of telling if its exact to factory specs.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

I just don't see paying $40 to $50 on a alignment with beefed up modified suspension


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

well the toe


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Yeah, you can use the string method to set toe on a stock suspension but if you want it perfect with no abnormal tire wear for sure, might as well have an alignment done. The string method will get you close but no way of telling if its exact to factory specs.


Well, pretty damn close at least lol. we pulled off the old a-arms and swapped them with a set I had lying around that I blasted and painted with some engine paint for a temporary fix when we had to do the bushing. We were careful with the shims and I let go of the wheel and it seemed to drive pretty damn straight, but it was still a little hairy (no ****) on the free way. I still gotta do the lower a-arms bushings and lower ball joints so that may be part of it too. Thanx for posting this up, nice to know tricks like this



cashmoneyspeed said:


> Yeah, you can use the string method to set toe on a stock suspension but if you want it perfect with no abnormal tire wear for sure, might as well have an alignment done. The string method will get you close but no way of telling if its exact to factory specs.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


>


WOW THOSE WHEELS ARE dope ttt dana


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

I would see this topic after you showed it to me yesterday:uh:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


>


*SO TO ADJUST THE TIE RODS DO YOU JUST UNBOLT THE SLEEVE AND USE A SCREWDRIVER TO TURN THEM? OR DO YOU HAVE TO REMOVE THE TIEROD FROM THE SPINDLE AND TURN IT MANUALLY?

JUST ASKING SO YOU CAN CLARIFY... THANKS AND NICE PICS. *


----------



## DA SHOCKER (Mar 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

I've heard about this method too, but haven't tried it....I get my alignment for FREE! LIFETIME for as long as I own my Caddy:thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *SO TO ADJUST THE TIE RODS DO YOU JUST UNBOLT THE SLEEVE AND USE A SCREWDRIVER TO TURN THEM? OR DO YOU HAVE TO REMOVE THE TIEROD FROM THE SPINDLE AND TURN IT MANUALLY?
> 
> JUST ASKING SO YOU CAN CLARIFY... THANKS AND NICE PICS. *


 just loosen the bolts on the sleeve, and turn the way you need to go.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

my pics are gone!


----------



## DignityStyle (Feb 3, 2006)

Ok, so u tie a string on the back axle, wrap around the rear rim up to the front, then u tie it where in the front? Just tryin to figure out so I can do this weekend. Good topic btw. We need more of these.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> just loosen the bolts on the sleeve, and turn the way you need to go.


*OKAY THANKS. NICE CAR BY THE WAY *


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

ttt, for this!


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> just did this Saturday.Worked really good!Also I do have spacers in front, and car still drives straight.


it may drive straight but your wheels are not aligned because the spacer pushes out the front wheels 1/4 of an inch and I know for a fact your tires are toe'n out if you measure the inside of front rim on both sides you'll know.......better way to do it is to put the stocks back on and do it this way.......if your not running spacers it works....not knocking the way its done just pointing out the abvious...


----------



## reglos84 (Jul 8, 2009)

ttt:thumbsup:


----------



## KingDavid (Sep 2, 2010)

I've used this method before and used the tape measure way. They work good but now I do It myself with an old school tool I have. Its a loooong bar with a 90 degree bend on one end and about 6" of bar after the bend. On the other end is a slider that you can lock in place that has another 6" bar on it that pivots in the middle with a set of degree markings. You hook the fixed end on the rear of the front tires and adjust the slider to 0 on the other side. Then put it on the front of the front tires and it will read how many degrees its off and tell you whether its toe'd in or out. The thing is fucking sweet. It gives me perfect alighnment every time. I'm not sure if they make or sell them anymore. got it off of a friend years ago. The main bar is about 7-7.5 feet long so it can alighn almost anything.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

KingDavid said:


> I've used this method before and used the tape measure way. They work good but now I do It myself with an old school tool I have. Its a loooong bar with a 90 degree bend on one end and about 6" of bar after the bend. On the other end is a slider that you can lock in place that has another 6" bar on it that pivots in the middle with a set of degree markings. You hook the fixed end on the rear of the front tires and adjust the slider to 0 on the other side. Then put it on the front of the front tires and it will read how many degrees its off and tell you whether its toe'd in or out. The thing is fucking sweet. It gives me perfect alighnment every time. I'm not sure if they make or sell them anymore. got it off of a friend years ago. The main bar is about 7-7.5 feet long so it can alighn almost anything.



*PICTURE PLEASE.*


----------



## KingDavid (Sep 2, 2010)

Brown azteca, I will get a picture up here later today hopefully. Maybe some of you can take the Idea and fab up your own. And I'll try to get measurements.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

everyone says this is ghetto....I see it as saving fucking money would you consider a garage painted car ghetto.....no its a money saver


----------



## KingDavid (Sep 2, 2010)

I agree with you 100% mister ed. On another note. forgot to get pics today. Its at my shop and forgot to pick it up to get pics. Will do tomorrow. sorry.


----------



## KingDavid (Sep 2, 2010)

These are the pics of my alighnment tool. The first one is it put together. It comes apart in the middle to save space. the middle pic is of the toe gauge. the last is it disassembled.

It is 7' long and both the rods that touch the rim/tire are 6". the one on the gauge is spring loaded so it stays on the tire. If you look at the left side of it you will see a triangular leg. this is to hold the other side up so you can do this by yourself. It is 8" tall. there is a bolt in the middle of the top of the gauge that is used to secure it on the rod where you need it. This makes it so you can align all types and widths of vehicles. Its made by manco products co. in benton, arkansas. I dont know if they make this thing anymore or not. Its worth looking into cuz the thing works great.


----------



## KingDavid (Sep 2, 2010)

Theres also a guy half way down the page in this link that made an alignment tool. He shows what it looks like and people on here could really use it. It works well for getting under cars that are low cuz it has pointers that come up from the bar. So the bar can be on the ground but you could measure half way up the tire. P.S. I did a search on my tool and ones like it. aperently they dont make them anymore. Which brought me to this site i linked.

http://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=169271&highlight=tools


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

TTT for VERY useful information! Thanks daniel ducati for the spacer info too. After thought, what you say makes perfectly good sense.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

KingDavid said:


> Brown azteca, I will get a picture up here later today hopefully. Maybe some of you can take the Idea and fab up your own. And I'll try to get measurements.


 THANKS FOR THE PICS


----------



## 83MCinBmore (Jun 14, 2011)

Looking to do this soon...I have a question do i do this layed out or at my normal cruising height? Thanks in advance


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

83MCinBmore said:


> Looking to do this soon...I have a question do i do this layed out or at my normal cruising height? Thanks in advance


Align it at cruising height.


----------



## 83MCinBmore (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks Cash!


----------



## RUDY HUERTA 3 (Jul 13, 2009)

This really works my brother showed me this and we did his curry and my regal easy and perfect fix


----------



## caddy4yaass (Jun 15, 2003)

Bump yea its old but good info


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

caddy4yaass said:


> Bump yea its old but good info


Yup. Just did it again with a new frame on my ride and got the caster and toe dead on. Camber is fucked with 1 1/4" extended arms and laid out but that's the game.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

An with tire prices going up (fucking shysters) or just not finding tires.This is worth the time


----------



## caddy4yaass (Jun 15, 2003)

Yea i took my car yesterday to get allined no shop would even touch it " wheels to small " " cars to low " i was like fuck. Plus the price was 89$ just to alinge the toe...


----------



## Callejeros C.C. (Mar 2, 2013)

I've been doing this since my dad show me like 8yrs ago n always work n now having 2 lowrider vehicle always alignmed one still under construction da other my daily ride both regals I kinda lefted da front half way n align my wheel for better driving on street n freeway as well


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

LOL


----------



## HEAVENBOUND68 (Oct 13, 2008)

Going to have to try this -Heavenbound


----------



## nisra (Apr 25, 2013)

Callejeros C.C. said:


> I've been doing this since my dad show me like 8yrs ago n always work n now having 2 lowrider vehicle always alignmed one still under construction da other my daily ride both regals I kinda lefted da front half way n align my wheel for better driving on street n freeway as well


Let me guess... english isn't your first language


----------



## 1lo84regal (Nov 20, 2005)

This is the back yard do it urself method. It works. I was a alignment tech for several years. Price for alignments are way to high. Just a tip. On the aligment machines where the front wheels sit, there is a turntable that swivels to let ur wheels turn freely without any type of friction. The idea is not to have the full weight of the veichal when adjusting the toe angle. It's two metal plates with ball bearings sandwiched in the middle. This makes it easier to adjust ur tie rods. I think this turntable plates are available on eBay. Kinda pricey but worth the money.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Turn table type plate can be done with some wood sheet and wax paper. Anything with 2 slick surfaces will help


----------



## Callejeros C.C. (Mar 2, 2013)

nisra said:


> Let me guess... english isn't your first language


Nah spanish is my 1st. But seem alot of vatos here dnt read spanish. :thumbsup:


----------



## grumpy13 (Oct 13, 2008)

Going to try it...


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Im gonna be doing My car this week


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

TTT!


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

X2


----------



## pmakjelz (Sep 15, 2015)

So true it really does work


----------



## MODELA30 (Apr 18, 2012)

DanielDucati said:


> it may drive straight but your wheels are not aligned because the spacer pushes out the front wheels 1/4 of an inch and I know for a fact your tires are toe'n out if you measure the inside of front rim on both sides you'll know.......better way to do it is to put the stocks back on and do it this way.......if your not running spacers it works....not knocking the way its done just pointing out the abvious...


 1/4 inch spacer is not going to do any thing to your toe the car does not know if you have spacers or not toe is toe fat tires skinny tires or even spacers but doing it this way you have 0 toe rear wheel drive cars should be toe in. front wheel drive cars should have toe out this will get you close but not perfect but having hydraulics on your car you threw this stuff as alignment out the window camber is always going to be off.


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

TTT!:h5:


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------

